# California scents, too many to choose!



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apologies if this has been done before, I really like California scents and want to try some new ones, will order online obviously can only go by names of the product, any of you have some favourites you could recomend me please? As will order a few (any I don't like will stick in the mrs car lol)


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

636 said:


> Apologies if this has been done before, I really like California scents and want to try some new ones, will order online obviously can only go by names of the product, any of you have some favourites you could recomend me please? As will order a few (any I don't like will stick in the mrs car lol)


Coronado Cherry and citrus one.. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Laguna breeze is gorgeous


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

+1 for Coronado Cherry, had one under the passenger seat for 3 months, moved it to the boot when I thought it was losing its scent, and replaced it with the Sashta (?) Strawberry one...not nearly as good......can still smell the Cherry one more when I'm sat inside the car :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Going away from Cally Scents, i'm loving Stripper Scent at the moment, the smell is addictive


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

The 'classic' California Scents for me is Coronado Cherry. Nice smell and lasts for ages.

I have recently tried a few others and the one i have now has lasted a fair while and also smells good. Ill have a look which one it is and let you know!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherry and Laguna breeze also get my vote, strong smelling and long lasting. Found the coconut one has a nice smell but its weak and seems to fade out after a week


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Cherry the rest don't last long.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a big fan of the Cherry too...i just bought some other flavours currently got the Balboa Bubble Gum one....its pretty cool only got it open a crack yet the car is loaded full of lovely smell....smells like Juicy fruit chewing gum.

Got the Cinnamon Apple one in the 205...smells nice too...but since it sits in the garage a lot and its cool in there it doesn't smell all that strong....but when it warms up its ok.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for Coronado Cherry :thumb:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Coronado Cherry


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Most defiantly will get another cherry and try a couple other of all your recomendations. Who makes stripper scent? What does it smell like? All I can think is fake tan, as the last stripper who came near me (stag do a few weeks ago) honked of it haha.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the cherry one & Shasta strawberry


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

636 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Most defiantly will get another cherry and try a couple other of all your recomendations. Who makes stripper scent? What does it smell like? All I can think is fake tan, as the last stripper who came near me (stag do a few weeks ago) honked of it haha.


I too like/have the cherry one, and its still going, not sure how long I've had it, but its been awhile. If you like the smell of batten burg/marzipan you will love it 

Dave


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Coronada Cherry every time!!


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

Cherry and Laguna breeze seem the only strong ones and I've tried loads


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I must be the odd one out but I've tried loads & not one has ever been a very strong long lasting smell?. Had some come straight from the States & even those were no better?.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Not a fan of California scents, I could only get about 10 days out of them so now use these, and you have to smell it before you knock it, not bad priced on fleabay.

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i362/Matthew_Dolling/image_zps2eb5d48c.jpg


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

I have Cherry! Ive had 2 of them now...cant complain! :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

mr cooper said:


> Cherry the rest don't last long.


This!! I've used 4-5 Cherry's then recently switched to Strawberry, was nice but hardly lasted in comparison. Put New Car one in at the weekend but it doesn't smell of anything  Going back to Cherry after!!!


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Going away from Cally Scents, i'm loving Stripper Scent at the moment, the smell is addictive


I use that stuff for aftershave,

Fanny magnet


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

badman gee said:


> I use that stuff for aftershave,
> 
> Fanny magnet


I'm hearing you man


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

636 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Most defiantly will get another cherry and try a couple other of all your recomendations. Who makes stripper scent? What does it smell like? All I can think is fake tan, as the last stripper who came near me (stag do a few weeks ago) honked of it haha.


Made by Chemical Guys and the smell can only be described as ..........


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

badman gee said:


> I use that stuff for aftershave,
> 
> Fanny magnet


Hahahaha I wil bear that in mind!:thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Although the CS don't last that long in the car, the packaging says to remove & turn the pads over once in a while. Mine had lost their smell, so I removed the 3 'Weetabix' style pads & put them on a piece of kitchen towell on the windowsill... 3 weeks ago, they make the house smell great:thumb:.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

mr v6 said:


> Although the CS don't last that long in the car, the packaging says to remove & turn the pads over once in a while. Mine had lost their smell, so I removed the 3 'Weetabix' style pads & put them on a piece of kitchen towell on the windowsill... 3 weeks ago, they make the house smell great:thumb:.


Little bit of warm water in the tin revives them too :thumb:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Im in love with Bubblegum


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Saamm93 said:


> Im in love with Bubblegum


So am I. It makes my mouth salivate.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

ive found the lemon & the mango ones to last really well


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

daydotz said:


> ive found the lemon & the mango ones to last really well


Thats the only bad thing about bubblegum.. It only lasts 2-3 weeks. Will give lemon a go off the back of this


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Saamm93 said:


> Thats the only bad thing about bubblegum.. It only lasts 2-3 weeks. Will give lemon a go off the back of this


Mines 3 weeks in and still pokey as hell!


----------



## SuperjohnG (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought 6 off fleabay, first one used was Hawaiian garden - can barely smell it even wide open and with the bricks turned over. Got rid after a day as it was so weak. Now got Coronado cherry in, it's much stronger and I like the smell too.


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

Our favorites have to be (as mentioned) Cherry and one that's not been mentioned, Golden State Delight and Fresh Linen.

They all last a while, plus once you can smell them anymore, they're far from ready for the bin! See our blog post on what to do with California Scents once they've lost their fragrance.


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Napa grape is ace!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The ones I liked best are the Coconut and Cinnamon Apple. Palm Springs Pineapple smelt ok too. 

The one i hated the most was Newport New Car Apple Valley. It smelled like spew.


----------



## mrhaz (Jun 11, 2013)

There's a mango one which lasts like 3 months


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Car Air Freshener Shop said:


> Our favorites have to be (as mentioned) Cherry and one that's not been mentioned, Golden State Delight and Fresh Linen.
> 
> They all last a while, plus once you can smell them anymore, they're far from ready for the bin! See our blog post on what to do with California Scents once they've lost their fragrance.


Golden state delight is my favourite - very nice.

Also like coronado cherry, it lasts a fair old while too.

Ive got La jolie (sp?) lemon in just now, not sure about it, smells like bog cleaner a bit, but seems to be fairly strong. Cant see me buying it again.

I also dont rate the new car scent one - too leathery for me.


----------



## Steveatbath (Nov 4, 2012)

where do you folks put these things?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Steveatbath said:


> where do you folks put these things?


Cupholder in the back


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

There's an eBay seller doing any 6 California Scents for £12 posted, going to order some Coronado Cherry


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Only one I've had was some american place vanilla one. Monterrey vanilla maybe.
Wasn't bad, no real place to put one in my tractor though, and I'm not going to be sticking things to the dash. I'll stick to my 17p toilet cleaner flavour magic trees for now.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Just been to the garage to fill up and at the till was a box of California scents, went for the cherry one:doublesho blimey its strong. Only got the little vents open a tiny bit!


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

seems like cherry is getting a lot of love. I had Mango, it was okay and recently went for bubblegum - it kind of smells like hot sick. If the car has been baked in the sun you get in and it's not too nice... the undertones of bubblegum are okay though. I have the vents 99% closed and that seems to keep it at bay.

will try cherry next though. Jelly belly air fresheners are my favourite but they last no more than a day or so.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Santa Barbara Berry. Next to try is cherry


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought 8 on eBay for £11.89 delivered

Cracking deal

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4X-CORONA...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item53f574782c


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the huge amount of replies everyone


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I normally have cherry which is strong and lasts ages .... even once you take it out of the car! Thought I'd try the strawberry ... great smell but lasted about a week. The new car one smelt like cheap tacky aftershave so put the bubblegum one in for the first time yesterday and car smelt great this morning. Going to stock up on cherry and bubblegum (Golden State) next time I get some!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I like Coronado cheery ( lasted 3.5 months give or take ), now I have bubblegum , I can't smell it when I'm in the car or when I enter the car however everyone who enters the car says that it smells awesome .. Weird 
Anyhow I like them a lot


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the same problem .. you get so used to it only others notice them lol


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

efib said:


> I like Coronado cheery ( lasted 3.5 months give or take ), now I have bubblegum , I can't smell it when I'm in the car or when I enter the car however everyone who enters the car says that it smells awesome .. Weird
> Anyhow I like them a lot


I had that for a while with my old one. I couldn't smell it but everyone who got in always used to comment on the nice smell.

Bubble gum is amazing


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

STrawberries and cream in my car at the moment and, even in the current heat with the vents wide open, it just doesnt smell much, although if you pick it up and smell it, it smells strongly..... Even other people getting in the car cant smell it. Theres one in the Mrs's car too which doesnt smell much, not sure if I got a bad batch somewhere, as all the others I have had have been great.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

mbaker said:


> STrawberries and cream in my car at the moment and, even in the current heat with the vents wide open, it just doesnt smell much, although if you pick it up and smell it, it smells strongly..... Even other people getting in the car cant smell it. Theres one in the Mrs's car too which doesnt smell much, not sure if I got a bad batch somewhere, as all the others I have had have been great.


Speaking of bad batches, do you reckon even if unopened and sealed, over time they loose scent before evening being opened?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not sure they do. I've had some unopened for a year. Just opened one last week and it was smelling as they usually do 👍


----------

